
I Ran My First Hackathon, and So Can You - n0strom0
https://medium.com/@joekarlsson/i-ran-my-first-hackathon-and-so-can-you-77b60187a013#.2uhxcoo45
======
n0strom0
The author of the article here - let me know if you have more ideas for how to
run a hackathon. This was only my first event, and I know I have lots to
learn. Cheers!

